# Staffordshire bull terrier - skin lumps



## Rebeccakillip (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi 

I was wondering if someone could give me some advice my staffy tonight has come out in bumps/lumps on his skin. I have attached some photos.

I was wondering if anyone had seem this before and if I should take him to the out of hours vet?

Thanks in advance.

Rebecca


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Has he run through nettles or rolled in anything today? Are the lumps painful to touch? Is he trying to get to them?


----------



## Rebeccakillip (Oct 8, 2017)

No they are not painful to touch just itching him as he is rolling around on the carpet.

Not sure about nettles but we went for a walk in a different park to normal today and walked on the grass a lot so potentially.

Thanks


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

@Ceiling Kitty Could they be some form of hives?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Phone out of hours vet...

They are usually very good for advice, and could well suggest correct dosage of say an antihistamine as it may be an allergic reaction...they will ask you the right questions to diagnose and in my opinion prefer to give advice than to see dogs with minor ailments if that's the case.. emergency vets prefer to see real people in emergencies however do understand some owners will be so panic stricken that they want their dog to be seen.

Now if you are struggling for say antihistamines..NHS website should be able to point you in the nearest direction of an open pharmacy..as I discovered last night at 11pm for a friend. 
Just don't mention the antihistamines are for dogs!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Just to add... antihistamines may be just a first firm of defence, and it might be you would have to go to the vets...

Or the vets may want to evaluate the dog to be on the safe side.


----------



## Rebeccakillip (Oct 8, 2017)

Thanks very much I will try find a local out of hours vets to call. 

Thanks
Rebecca


----------



## Rebeccakillip (Oct 8, 2017)

Called the vet and he said that i need to monitor him for the next hour or so and if it doesn't get any worse then to give him a piriton. Hopefully it will then clear up. Thanks again all


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Rebeccakillip said:


> Called the vet and he said that i need to monitor him for the next hour or so and if it doesn't get any worse then to give him a piriton. Hopefully it will then clear up. Thanks again all


I presumed that would be the answer, always best to get heads up from the vets.

Piriton is great, but like any antihistamine it may make your dog drowsy. If you have to go down that route. So don't be too concerned.


----------



## Rebeccakillip (Oct 8, 2017)

Thank you for your help. Do you know how long after he has taken the tablets you will start to see and effect on the lumps?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Rebeccakillip said:


> Thank you for your help. Do you know how long after he has taken the tablets you will start to see and effect on the lumps?


Might not be immediate, but should calm the itching pretty rapidly which is what you really want the most...as itchy dogs are unhappy dogs.

Lumps from histamine reactions can take a while to disappear, but it's getting on top of the itch that's the main thing.

Unless the lumps become inflamed or change rather than raised I really think it's just an allergic reaction.

One thing that may help, is to shower him down too. Completely forgot about this advice as was more answering your question, but if some residue is left in the fur, then it will just be encouraging the response...if showering bathing is difficult then a good wipe down all over with a wet cloth could help too to remove the allergen...the thing that might be causing the problem.


----------



## Rebeccakillip (Oct 8, 2017)

Yeah first thing we did was shower him when we saw them. My partner has just got back with the tablets so hopefully he will now get better.

Really appreciate your help thank you.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

You are welcome!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Oooh looks itchy! I've seen other dogs come up in allergic reactions like that, they don't take long to go down after being given antihistamines as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Rebeccakillip said:


> Hi
> 
> I was wondering if someone could give me some advice my staffy tonight has come out in bumps/lumps on his skin. I have attached some photos.
> 
> ...


If its suddenly come up and going by the photos it looks like it could Urticaria Aka Hives. Its usually an allergic reaction often to something they have had contact with, so if he was outside or not long been for a walk its something he has probably come into contact with. Could be a plant or insect bite or sting something like that. The Welts can be vary in number and shape and size and will sometimes join up. You often find that they will start to go down again once they are not in contact with the allergen or don't encounter it again.

The thing you most need to be aware of and watch out for is that he doesn't get facial swelling or more accurately and particularly the inside of his mouth tongue or throat too. If that happens it can cause breathing problems


----------

